# Hinze Dam GC far west arm 15.1.06



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Made a late decision to check out the far end of the western arm at Hinze launching from the ramp at the far end, arrived at about 7.45am to see a bunch of tents and a couple of asian families who tell me they only caught catfish over night.

On the water at 8.10 with a spinnerbait, with meat on the hook and stimulate spray..serious this trip, after 300m give that the flick for a bronze Gvibe, and troll 100m and see a wall coming up so decide some finesse cast and retrieve is in order, first cast is a meter wide of the edges, so have to refine, this cast goes into the long grass 2m on shore and snags at the top..ramming speed on the swing slides me within a meter of the lure.. and I can just reach with the tip and paddle and some worries about a gvibe in the head as it comes free, a turn around and I note the reel is 40mm underwater...not the planned start so far but fairly typical for this geriatric :lol: ...back to trolling its less risky.

200m and across a point the gvibe is snagging and releasing in 1.5m shallows it is also hooked into a fish, which I bring alongside the whole 20cms of the little bass prick :roll: send him on his way happy to finally have one, but sardine cans have bigger sizes, but start to concentrate now.

45mins later I can see Roys Run ahead but decide its cuppa time and go ashore and enjoy the thermos, and rerig with a green poltergeist to work going back on the troll.

Cross to the other side to work the 4-5m line, arches but much clutter and snagging often, as always much weed in this end of the lake, so decide to replace the lure for a small gold scorpion which I hope will stay above the weeds.

About 200m and I'm on again and this time its 25cms, and a repeat in another 100m  what I've wanted, like a dog with 2 dicks just a shame about the sizes, but now 3 to the yak and all from the points.

The next point again its happening but a real goer now ease the drag to play safe as its really motoring, a couple of minutes pass and the flash is below but as it comes up the fish is shrinking :? , lift a 28cms bass into the yak to find he is only pinned on the ventral fin so was able to give me plenty of grunt, and like all good virgins I now bled from his gill plate cutter, no. 4 is returned

Within sight of the ramp and passing the last point and finally land a 30cms legal size so got the camera out to save the memory of the day then returned him, so that was 5 for the morning, and although nothing startling
in size or numbers, I'm a happy chappy 

I have another worry though, while no longer a bass virgin; have I become a bass paedophile with all the small stuff?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well done Richo,

sounds like a good morning mate, 8) 
Im sure you will get into some bigger fish soon mate,

hoping to get up there on sun morning if your interested


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

:lol: Dirty old man!
Nice work Richo, glad to hear the drought is well and truly over!


----------



## Hobie-wan (Mar 10, 2006)

Way to go Richo, Good to see you have finally broken the duck. Well one thing about it is they can only get bigger  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Very happy that you got on to a bass finally Richo. Perserverance pays.

I also decided to fish the western arm today but launched from the dam wall. Managed three nice bass.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

woohoo, the old bugger's finally lost his bass virginity. 3 cheers for dodgey!

no you're not a dirty old man, they were throwing themselves at YOU, not the other way round... :wink:

good report!


----------



## JD (Jul 2, 2006)

Good stuff Dodge,
If what you say is true (young fish) next you'll have boiled lollies on the hook. I like the ramming speed comment.


----------



## wongus (Feb 12, 2006)

Congratulations Richo...

Well done mate... should be a walk in the park from here on in! :wink:


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Good on ya with the 30 cm bass. Beaut fish. I had to laugh at ya story of the lure on the bank. Would have been funny to see.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

aahhhrrrrggghhhh, ya beat me you cranky old bugger :lol: :lol: , i could have stood it if they were all babies , but , no , you have to get a legal one   and here am i still a bass virgin , dont quite know what to do , think i may open my wrists in a warm bath, or send you an "irish package" anyway, secretely Richo , i am very pleased for you, you , you , basswhisperer :lol: :lol:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdRak6MAABDfgAASYCECEBgAEAAv5d6gIABIanqENBphNMT0QinhTanqGamgM1AgMawHTUwpjKeyTBqkxsLR8VArKqO3+Xw9tn9TzEeJwsMjZu9AoMH6OitKsw+TVXM6qZbkBJJg6/F3JFOFCQ1FqTow


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Couldn't have happened to a nicer bloke Dodge  All good things come to those who wait eh :wink: 
Now that you have broken the ice you will probably brain them every time now :shock: Bet you had a celebratory sherbet after that trip :lol:


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Well done Richo. May there be many more


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Gongrats Richo - well done


----------



## headman (Jun 1, 2006)

WELL done richo ITS taken 1 currumbin sinking 8HINZE trips ,8PARADISEpoint trips 1WIVANHOE TRIP 1CESSBROOK trip and 10PRACTISE sessions in next DOORS pool

:lol: THIS means your in front WATCH out at POOMOONA [/list]


----------



## Gunston (May 10, 2006)

Well done mate!
I can take that dynamite back to the shop now :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chris


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Good on ya Dodge your amongst em now mate.

 fishing Russ


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

Onya Richo 

Perserverance paid off......we expect you to catch fish every trip now mate! :wink:


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

Welldone Richo,

Finally caught yourself a bass, it's taken a while but finally the bass virgin tag will be no more  . Now you will be after that elusive 50cm + bass. :shock:

Congratulations,

Cheers,

John.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Well Done Richo. 
:lol: 
Looks like Wild River Bass DVD might have given you some good pointers. Now they just get bigger from here, Bass don't stand a chance.


----------

